
Cities are taking space away from cars to cut pollution - Osiris30
https://www.fastcompany.com/90321627/these-8-cities-are-taking-bold-steps-to-get-rid-of-cars
======
masonic
Actual title: "These 8 cities are taking bold steps to get rid of cars"

As we're seeing in the Bay Area, making car-hostile changes can _increase_
emissions. For example, reducing parking doesn't cut demand, just supply, so
cars end up "circling" an area awaiting a space to open up. Driver-only trips
need to be attacked from the _demand_ side, not the supply side.

